# For Sale - Tivo Edge Cable & Mini Lux & Mini



## MicahSD1 (Nov 10, 2019)

I know this isn't Ebay but thought I'd see if anyone wants this stuff. My cable provider is near killing off RF & CableCARDS, so I made the jump to streaming and no longer need this equipment. I'd like to sell this stuff as a 'bundle' and price would be negotiable.

Below is the list of items I've got:

Tivo Edge for Cable (6 tuner, 2 TB drive) which was purchased Nov. 2019. (not lifetime, was paying month-to-month)
Tivo Mini Lux (the 4k Mini), purchased at the same time as the Edge
Tivo Mini (the regular non-4k version), which is a refurbished model that was replaced under warranty around Nov 2019.
All of the equipment is in good working condition and the original remotes would be included. The Edge was in a safe location below my entertainment system for the past year connected to battery backup, so it should be in excellent condition. All of this equipment works and on the Mini's I'd have to work with Tivo's customer service to get those units transferred over to the buyer's Tivo account (which is their typical process for Mini's).

For price, I figure half-price for the two new items and $25 for the refurbished Mini. Asking price would be around $325 for the entire bundle or best offer, although I thought that price would be a pretty fair price. I'm not looking to make money off this deal and would rather not have it sit around and collect dust.

Please message me directly if you have questions or want to make an offer. I'd accept PayPal and would cover shipping just to get the stuff removed from my house.

If you want photos of the equipment or photos of the unit connected to a TV, let let me know. I do have the original boxes for the Edge and the Lux.

Thanks.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Post likely to be moved, to one of...

eBay Auction Central <<< for alerting to eBay auctions

Buyer/Seller Area <<< correct forum for in-forum sales


----------



## MicahSD1 (Nov 10, 2019)

I can’t find a way to delete this post, but it’s all sold so please consider this thread closed. Thanks.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Just use the report button.


----------

